# Im after a R34



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everyone..
been on the forum for a long time, had a few skylines and now im ready to get my dream car a R34 in bayside blue or grey.. i have £40000 and want something with low miles, under 50000 if possible. spec dosent have to be crazy, i would be happy with a normal spec. i dont really want to pop over to japan to get one, just testing the water in the uk first. so if anyone is thinking of selling let me no thanks. Nathan.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Might be tight for that budget chap.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

> Might be tight for that budget chap.


Not at all.......Look here..

Nissan Skyline 2.6 GT-R 2dr

or here...

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...n-skyline-r34-gtr-rb26-2-6-twin-turbo/7100559


TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> Not at all.......Look here..
> 
> Nissan Skyline 2.6 GT-R 2dr
> 
> ...


First one is £8k over budget and the second one doesn't look a genuine GTR by the appearance of the dash (and the price:chuckle. Look like pod gauges rather than an MFD.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The 2nd one states 'full r34 GTR bodystyling' meaning it's not a GTR.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Might be able to stretch to 45 but dont tell the missis.. but i would like a bayside blue one for that or a gun grey... looks like importing might be my only option. For some reason i have it in my head that they might drop in price next year for a little bit, so not sure weather to buy at this peak time. any thoughts on that? thanks


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Dude supply and demand dictate price on these cars....demands ridcioulouse and supply is limted.

You also have to consider the U.S market, they are the sole reason why a mint £25k R34 now costs £60k+....

These cars are now investments, they will not drop in value.

As for looking in japan...ive been looking for the last past 4 months, and their silly money there as well. Especially when you've added on you duty and vat.

For £40k i would doubt youd get a rust and niggle free one, thats if you get one at all for that money. 1 year ago you would have had one pal, but not now.

Good luck pal.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

They didn't do the R34 in gunmetal and it's very unlikely they will drop in price any time soon. Best to buy now but your budget would be better set at around the £50k mark to get something in better than average condition.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> First one is £8k over budget




And Motorhub have it for sale so run away from that one:runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

An unmodded non-v is £50k landed so I don't think I am wrong on this! Sorry mate but prices are not going down and even £45k won't be enough. Prices have gone crazy in the last 12 months and show no sign of going down. If you do get one for that price there will be a reason....

Lol at providing a link to a modded gts-t tarmac, thought you knew better


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Bear in mind once you buy there will be the usual wear and tear items that will need replacing as well which will add to the costs. UK R34s will typically have some corrosion and most common area is the front suspension turrets. You need deep pockets these days for a mint R34.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> The 2nd one states 'full r34 GTR bodystyling' meaning it's not a GTR.


Fair enough...

will teach me to read more of the spec

:chairshot:chairshot



TT


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sad to say that even at £45k you are not going to get a car that's a nice one.
A half decent non V-spec seems to be around the £50k mark now give or take a bit.

If you see one advertised for less (rare or old advert) look very carefully before running down there and handing over your money quick as it's "too good to be true". It probably is.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Unaffordable for what they are but demand has driven up the prices. Can't see me ever owning another given the cost involved and other Marques cars being more desirable in that price range.

Keep your eyes peeled you may get a 'bargain' but even higher mile, poor examples are fetching a premium.


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck with your find. Prices are getting higher and higher..


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> Fair enough...


PMSL. I thought you were being acerbic. :tard:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No way will a low mileage one come up for 40k.

Who recalls the white one for sale on here around 6-7 years ago for £17k? Wish I had bought that one now!! Think Big Chris got it in the end by memory?


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

There was a gorgeous black one for sale here for late £20ks only last year.. Sucks really for most of us


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

TREG said:


> No way will a low mileage one come up for 40k.
> 
> Who recalls the white one for sale on here around 6-7 years ago for £17k? Wish I had bought that one now!! Think Big Chris got it in the end by memory?


I remember that, and a silver uk spec one at around £19k too. I'm sure the previous owners wished they'd kept them for that little bit longer.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi.. everyone, thanks for your replys.

Been looking hard into importing one, i see in the action rooms (As i have joined as a member) there going for £20000 to 35000 for a really nice one over there.. then theres the agent fee which is about £800 for putting the bid in and to store the car, until import. then the shipping cast say £1200 max.. then 20% when you get over to the uk.. then say £2000 to get it on the road past all the uk tests and dvla.. 

so say..
car plus very good agent is 30000 plus 20% when it gets here duty.. 36000.. then to get it on the road 5500 = 41500 max for a low miles bayside blue..

Am i missing something here? 

Im cutting out the uk middle man which will save me 15K does this make sense? thanks all.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

NATH01978 said:


> Hi.. everyone, thanks for your replys.
> 
> Been looking hard into importing one, i see in the action rooms (As i have joined as a member) there going for £20000 to 35000 for a really nice one over there.. then theres the agent fee which is about £800 for putting the bid in and to store the car, until import. then the shipping cast say £1200 max.. then 20% when you get over to the uk.. then say £2000 to get it on the road past all the uk tests and dvla..
> 
> ...



Makes sense providing the car is in perfect condition as you may need a float for any unforeseen issues.

Have you included tax?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

From what I under understand;

Cost of car + agent fee + shipping= x

Then VAT on x= y

Then duty on top of y

Then cost of getting it road legal

So a £30k car in Japan will be approximately £43k on the road

Don't quote me though


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont think you have to pay Vat if the vehicle has been used for more than 6 months over there, or has over 6,000 km on it.. Not sure about the tax, i will have to look into that.. thanks


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Its looking like, 30% for duty and tax.. which just comes in on budget just. but that is for a top end one..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Cheaper cars in Japan need a look over in situ imho. I've seen really nice looking ones in the auctions reported by people who've gone to see them as totally rotten underneath, not sure I'd take that risk. R34s are known for it. Good luck!


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

I need a Trusted agent over there to inspect and test drive plus take detailed photos, anyone got some recommendations? i have got one in mind but always nice to have a few options.... anyways cheers everyone i think this is the route for me. .


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Cheaper cars in Japan need a look over in situ imho. I've seen really nice looking ones in the auctions reported by people who've gone to see them as totally rotten underneath, not sure I'd take that risk. R34s are known for it. Good luck!


£30000 buys you a r34 vspec with 4.5 plus action sheet... so you get a lot more skyline for your money so not looking for a cheap one. cheers anyways


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

NATH01978 said:


> £30000 buys you a r34 vspec with 4.5 plus action sheet... so you get a lot more skyline for your money so not looking for a cheap one. cheers anyways


I think what we are saying is that a 'grade 4.5' isn't necessarily a guarantee of top condition. 

Have a chat with one of our many importers on here....their fee is usually flat remember and well worth it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

NATH01978 said:


> £30000 buys you a r34 vspec with 4.5 plus action sheet... so you get a lot more skyline for your money so not looking for a cheap one. cheers anyways


if thats the case then why aren't they being snapped up by the traders and resold for the massive margins they command. 

If something seems too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

In all honesty even if this grade 4.5 turned out to have rusty turret tops it isn't the end of the world. They are a very cheap fix as well as the jacking points. A rusty sub frame is the most costly rust repair job, but can you really tell just from looking underneath?


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> if thats the case then why aren't they being snapped up by the traders and resold for the massive margins they command.
> 
> If something seems too good to be true, it usually is.


Isn't that exactly what the traders are doing though ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R33 GTR said:


> Isn't that exactly what the traders are doing though ?


If they are though, they will get all the good ones and leave the rough ones for private buyers?

I can see why the OP wants to cut out the middle man but I'm not sure he'll end up with a vehicle of the quality he expects. It's a tricky situation with these cars at the minute and it's not helped by the fact that people are paying more money than they logically should for an old car that will more than likely have its fair share of corrosion issues. Personally, I wouldn't part with £50K for a 16/18 year old Japanese car, no matter what its desirability is - but plenty will.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R33 GTR said:


> Isn't that exactly what the traders are doing though ?


yes, and demand is through the roof, so why would they leave a good car behind?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think I am sceptical that good cars are selling for £20-30K, when they can command so much more, even in Japan. But I'm sure there is the odd bargain, if you know where to look and have someone over there that can go quick!

I'm suspicious of grades having seen a few cars over here with good grades that frankly I wouldn't buy....you really need eyes on IMHO.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> if thats the case then why aren't they being snapped up by the traders and resold for the massive margins they command.
> 
> If something seems too good to be true, it usually is.



Indeed.
If it was that easy/good we'd all be bringing cars over.

Easy to knock traders, but they are running a business.
And they aren't earning THAT much.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

You need 6m yen at least for a decent stock one now and that works out42k in Japan .

If I could get decent ones from Japan for 30k now if buy 5


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

NATH01978 said:


> I need a Trusted agent over there to inspect and test drive plus take detailed photos, anyone got some recommendations? i have got one in mind but always nice to have a few options.... anyways cheers everyone i think this is the route for me. .


Have you tried contacting JM-Imports? I think they offer a flat rate charge for their services. At the end of the day if the spec of the car is to your liking and it's a decent colour and there aren't any rust holes in the body then go for it! I wouldn't hang about though


----------



## Ace_Skyline (Apr 15, 2017)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Have you tried contacting JM-Imports? I think they offer a flat rate charge for their services. At the end of the day if the spec of the car is to your liking and it's a decent colour and there aren't any rust holes in the body then go for it! I wouldn't hang about though


JM-Imports have a Bayside Blue on their website but the asking price is £55K ( £15K more then OP's budget), but seems like a good example with 49K miles.

1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 6 Speed Manual


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ace_Skyline said:


> JM-Imports have a Bayside Blue on their website but the asking price is £55K ( £15K more then OP's budget), but seems like a good example with 49K miles.
> 
> 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 6 Speed Manual


Probably a bit 'cheaper' if he found one over in Japan. I think they charge a service fee for bidding on a car (in an auction) in Japan that you have found, but as the OP wanted to cut out the 'middle man' I don't think this is the route he'd want to take as there are more costs involved than just that (import duty etc). 

Didn't realise that was the going rate for a pretty much standard car with replica wheels


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone... 
I have come to the conclusion that you can't put a price on a good contact over in japan. been talking to some of the best importers in the uk, there are a few overheads which bump the price up doing it yourself, so at the end of the day, for a little bit more money, and stress it would save, i will be going with one of these.. i will give you all a update when she arrives, cheers all.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*importer*

im in the same boat done the math and ended up with pretty much the same figures as you the only thing that put me off was the chance of any fraud happening and you lose everything so for that risk is it worth it paying he premium that we are paying in the uk for such a car ?

Then ask yourself do you really want one ? if so pay the premium and enjoy the car !!

hope this helps


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

I have recently used TorqueGT and their services to import my R34 GTR Vspec 

cant fault the processes and the contact the guys give you at each step of the way surprisingly easy to part with my life savings


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

After a lot of research i have actually decided to wait a few years... IMO the market is peaking, plus the US which are buying the R34 at this moment are driving the prices up in anticipation for the classic market when it happens. If they go up then a 2013 GTR it is, not the end of the world.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

NATH01978 said:


> After a lot of research i have actually decided to wait a few years... IMO the market is peaking, plus the US which are buying the R34 at this moment are driving the prices up in anticipation for the classic market when it happens. If they go up then a 2013 GTR it is, not the end of the world.


I think you have it wrong, unless the economy upturns they will see a gradual rise.

Americans are buying them now to store however when the ban is lifted or in 8 years time when they are legal prices will then peak,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Agreed. If these cars go down it will because of much wider financial issues and everyone being up sh*t creek, otherwise they'll be going up and up.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

A12DY B said:


> I think you have it wrong, unless the economy upturns they will see a gradual rise.
> 
> Americans are buying them now to store however when the ban is lifted or in 8 years time when they are legal prices will then peak,


Exactly. Spot on. Can't wait not that I'm looking to sell mine but its nice to know you have made money out of a car for once rather than lose money :thumbsup:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I may know of a white V spec 2 coming up for sale , il check with my friend but think it will be around 56-57k mark, not 100% sure till I've had a chat with him


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just think 8 years is a long time to hold the US card, IMO coming in at this current price point on this car is a big gamble. i think there will be a entry point in the next few years and that is what i will wait for, but if it doesn't then thats life and i'm happy to live with it, but i know you proper skyline guys don't worry about price you just enjoy your cars... so my offer is open for the next two years!! we will see.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

I could go down the import route and get one for £45000, 98% no risk as i have found a really good import guy. but i still think this is too dear. we wll see.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

This guy knows his stuff...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4nBRaso-D0


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Agreed. If these cars go down it will because of much wider financial issues and everyone being up sh*t creek, otherwise they'll be going up and up.


If that comes to pass, I wouldn't want to be holding a lot of cash in the bank, or in the stock exchange either TBH. Tangible assets...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

NATH01978 said:


> After a lot of research i have actually decided to wait a few years... IMO the market is peaking, plus the US which are buying the R34 at this moment are driving the prices up in anticipation for the classic market when it happens. If they go up then a 2013 GTR it is, not the end of the world.


The US are buying them now and pushing prices up?
It's a 1999 car so can't be imported to the USA for another 7 years.
Surely they can't be buying them THAT early?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

CT17 said:


> The US are buying them now and pushing prices up?
> It's a 1999 car so can't be imported to the USA for another 7 years.
> Surely they can't be buying them THAT early?



yes, they are - being stored in Japan, Mexico & Canada.


and the US importers (RIVSU Imports for example) offer this storage service.

recent Rivsu FB post below.

##################

1993 R33 GTS-T arrived to our long-term storage at Rivsu Imports Japan waiting until it's 25 year mark for USA importation.

##################


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If that comes to pass, I wouldn't want to be holding a lot of cash in the bank, or in the stock exchange either TBH. Tangible assets...


More risk of a car getting stolen, crashed or burnt...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> More risk of a car getting stolen, crashed or burnt...




Sure, if you live in that sort of country / area & don't have safe storage, I guess... I did say Tangible assets though, which is a broad range of things such as art, collectible goods, precious metals, etc, etc. 
I was referring to a letter received by most Lloyds account holders to state that only the first £85,000 in an account are guaranteed funds in the event of the bank's failure. Not impossible such a scenario may come to pass someday.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

jps said:


> yes, they are - being stored in Japan, Mexico & Canada.
> 
> 
> and the US importers (RIVSU Imports for example) offer this storage service.
> ...


Yes I knew the R33 was, that's eligible next year.
Bit different to 7 years.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

CT17 said:


> The US are buying them now and pushing prices up?
> It's a 1999 car so can't be imported to the USA for another 7 years.
> Surely they can't be buying them THAT early?


No, they're not storing 34's now to go to the U.S. Maybe 1993 cars like the example given below, but 1999-2002 R34 GT-R's aren't being bought by Americans just yet.

The main buyers of BNR34's currently are: Japanese domestic market, then Canadians & Australians, then UK - with CT17 representing the majority of R34 GT-R's going to the UK!!! :chuckle:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> No, they're not storing 34's now to go to the U.S. Maybe 1993 cars like the example given below, but 1999-2002 R34 GT-R's aren't being bought by Americans just yet.
> 
> The main buyers of BNR34's currently are: Japanese domestic market, then Canadians & Australians, then UK - with CT17 representing the majority of R34 GT-R's going to the UK!!! :chuckle:



AFAIK - the 365km jade R34 was purchased by an American and is being stored until play time!

10 years, 3 months, 8 days.

:runaway:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Sure, if you live in that sort of country / area & don't have safe storage, I guess... I did say Tangible assets though, which is a broad range of things such as art, collectible goods, precious metals, etc, etc.
> I was referring to a letter received by most Lloyds account holders to state that only the first £85,000 in an account are guaranteed funds in the event of the bank's failure. Not impossible such a scenario may come to pass someday.


How many R34s have been stolen to order in Japan of late? I must have seen 5-6 instances in Facebook in the last few months. This is a car everyone man and his dog including unborn child wants if you have safe and secure storage all good but a car can be stolen easily if it's out an about also. Unless you want to make it a museum piece.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Miguel - Newera said:


> No, they're not storing 34's now to go to the U.S. Maybe 1993 cars like the example given below, but 1999-2002 R34 GT-R's aren't being bought by Americans just yet.
> 
> The main buyers of BNR34's currently are: Japanese domestic market, then Canadians & Australians, then UK - with CT17 representing the majority of R34 GT-R's going to the UK!!! :chuckle:


It is good that CT17 is buying them, with all the R32s going to the USA, we got to have something coming here! Need to buy more R32s and R33s also!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If USA buyers are storing them now surely it means prices are going to get more mental, not less, as they get towards 25 years. I remember people waiting for 34s to get into the teens or early 20s around 2010 (threads are probably still on here!), guess they didn't see this coming then, but it's not hard to see now.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this is as close as it ever got from memory

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127556-white-r34-gtr.html#post1207512

someone moaning that 21,500 was too expensive. Scary


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

IIRC one went for a quick sale a little cheaper but it looked quite rough even then. Tell you what very few investments more than double in 8 years!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Skyline GT-R prices have more than doubled in Japan the last 2-3 years.... 
My E30 M3 has gone up 10 times what I paid for it in 10 years (Not for sale). Not a bad investment, but a rough indication of what Skylines will do given time too. They've definitely NOT peaked yet.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> IIRC one went for a quick sale a little cheaper but it looked quite rough even then. Tell you what very few investments more than double in 8 years!


Indeed, I do sometimes wonder if things will carry on as they are though.
I mean, yes they are great cars, iconic and fairly rare (despite importers finding new "extememly rare" cars all the time) but surely it's got to level off at some stage.

£50-100k from a basic car to a low milage NUR in a nice colour.
How much more can that actually go up.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

What I keep wondering is as the cars from the 10-50th´s (and inevitably todays cars) caretakers get older and pass away and less younger persons taking any interest in those cars due to not having a history with them, will they simply get forgotten or even more rare and precious (read expensive) to the select few that do? Surely it cant keep going for ever as new cars gets out, it has to be diluted at some point.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FakeThinkpad said:


> What I keep wondering is as the cars from the 10-50th´s (and inevitably todays cars) caretakers get older and pass away and less younger persons taking any interest in those cars due to not having a history with them, will they simply get forgotten or even more rare and precious (read expensive) to the select few that do? Surely it cant keep going for ever as new cars gets out, it has to be diluted at some point.


True, this was the case on my 1934 Morris 10-4. A really nice one is £10k as most owners are over 80.
But the R34 is rather different.

It's still quite young at 15 years old.
It's also held in high esteem by people now in their 20s and 30s that couldn't even drive when it was made due to it's gaming/video history/reputation.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I reckon if you decided to sell some of your R34 collection CT17, you could single handedly change the direction of the market...up or down it's your decision


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

do you guys think the GTT prices will increase too?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

toonarmy said:


> do you guys think the GTT prices will increase too?


They already have. every old Skyline model has, just not to the extent that the R34 GTR's have


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> They already have. every old Skyline model has, just not to the extent that the R34 GTR's have


that's good, I plan to keep my car at least another year before even thinking about a change then :nervous:


----------



## mikemonty (May 15, 2016)

As an American and a MPII R34 owner (in storage) I can assure you that almost no American's are buying R34s now for storage for another 7 years. My opinion is the current price of a MPII or Motorex car at around $120K will be the ongoing price. Once we hit the 25 year rule in 2024, more cars will become available for import so I would guess the average USA price will be around $100k depending on the condition. I would expect to see a run up in prices around 2022 when USA people are willing to pay for storage but I don't think anyone in the USA is buying now to store for 2024.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Aren't MP2 cars already eligible for import to the US? Thought (Sean Morris) IVA Imports have successfully registered them through the strict testing to make the car 50 state legal?


----------



## mikemonty (May 15, 2016)

JapFreak786 said:


> Aren't MP2 cars already eligible for import to the US? Thought (Sean Morris) IVA Imports have successfully registered them through the strict testing to make the car 50 state legal?


Yes, my car is eligible for import but I am currently living in Europe. I expect to move back to the USA in the next few years so I will import my car in 2020 when the 21 year EPA exemption hits. I think people are willing to pay for car storage for a few years but I can't imagine any significant amount of Americans are buying R34s now and are willing to pay to store them for 7 years. I think in 2022 you will see a big pickup in interest once the storage time is more reasonable.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I can assure you that there are some USA people purchasing now and storing them. I know of a few owners and cars.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

mikemonty said:


> As an American and a MPII R34 owner (in storage) I can assure you that almost no American's are buying R34s now for storage for another 7 years. My opinion is the current price of a MPII or Motorex car at around $120K will be the ongoing price. Once we hit the 25 year rule in 2024, more cars will become available for import so I would guess the average USA price will be around $100k depending on the condition. I would expect to see a run up in prices around 2022 when USA people are willing to pay for storage but I don't think anyone in the USA is buying now to store for 2024.


I think those who think that there will be an abundance of R34 GTRs flowing to the USA are somewhat mistaken. 7 years is a long time I'm sure many more will be crashed stolen for parts, you have people in Europe, Japan, Australia, Middle East who might want the R34 action and if Americans want it they will have to pay top dollar and fight to have. I can see prices going ridiculously high.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Skyline GT-R prices have more than doubled in Japan the last 2-3 years....
> My E30 M3 has gone up 10 times what I paid for it in 10 years (Not for sale). Not a bad investment, but a rough indication of what Skylines will do given time too. They've definitely NOT peaked yet.


Quick google suggest that there were about 18k E30 M3s made. I guess that's approximately the same as the R34.

Will be interesting seeing how this pans out. The M3 had a more obvious motorsport pedigree and is German.

Still mildly annoyed I didn't buy a 456M when they were affordable.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

FRRACER said:


> I think those who think that there will be an abundance of R34 GTRs flowing to the USA are somewhat mistaken. 7 years is a long time I'm sure many more will be crashed stolen for parts, you have people in Europe, Japan, Australia, Middle East who might want the R34 action and if Americans want it they will have to pay top dollar and fight to have. I can see prices going ridiculously high.


Agree - the R34 isn't waiting for the USA market, neither does it need it. It will just add a bit of demand to an already in-demand item. They'll keep going up either way.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> Still mildly annoyed I didn't buy a 456M when they were affordable.


Don't be, they're not that great!!. Granted they were dirt cheap as nobody really wanted them (because they're not that great! :chuckle.
Yes, prices have gone up but not by too much. A 456 should really have been badges as a Maserati IMHO. Not much about it shouts 'Ferrari'!!!

Me, I just wish I'd bought that 355 that I mulled over at a stupidly low price back when..........:bawling:


TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Snap, I looked at more than one 355 in the £20Ks, LOL.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Makes three of us, kick myself every time I see one.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Make that four! I look at 355 & 360's when a good one was £45k!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Don't be, they're not that great!!. Granted they were dirt cheap as nobody really wanted them (because they're not that great! :chuckle.
> Yes, prices have gone up but not by too much. A 456 should really have been badges as a Maserati IMHO. Not much about it shouts 'Ferrari'!!!
> 
> Me, I just wish I'd bought that 355 that I mulled over at a stupidly low price back when..........:bawling:
> ...


Each to their own. 355s are all very well but lacking in cylinders for a Ferrari.

To be fair the four door Ferraris have always been (relatively) hated. I imagined that they wouldn't go up much. Even Mondials are worth reasonable money now.

Funny you mention Maserati. I think that the Quattoporte (III I think) in evo form used a 456 rear subframe and suspension as part of the Ferrari 'upgrades' when they were put in charge.

I do still fancy a Ghibli II. A nice late model 2.8 with the Manual would do nicely. Used to be sub £10k. Must be due a rise soon...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> Make that four! I look at 355 & 360's when a good one was £45k!


I could have picked one up for about half that!!

:bawling::bawling:


TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Cris said:


> Quick google suggest that there were about 18k E30 M3s made. I guess that's approximately the same as the R34.
> 
> Will be interesting seeing how this pans out. The M3 had a more obvious motorsport pedigree and is German.
> 
> Still mildly annoyed I didn't buy a 456M when they were affordable.


Didn't have the Paul Walker or Grand Tourismo effect!


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

I turned down a deal where a mint, one owner, 17k mile, FFSH, Red with cream manual berlinetta would of cost me £35000


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Going back to the OP I noticed this a while back but dident think much of it, don't know if its of any interest but its right at 40k none the less.

https://www.blocket.se/dalarna/Nissan_Skyline_R34_GT_R_74022883.htm?ca=13&w=3


----------



## mikemonty (May 15, 2016)

9TR said:


> I can assure you that there are some USA people purchasing now and storing them. I know of a few owners and cars.


My choice of wording was wrong. I should not have said "no" Americans are purchasing, but rather a small percentage compared to the global market. I think the increasing price is based on the world market and everyone is expecting that the price will continue to increase once we get closer to 2024 when the USA market opens up. I am in agreement that the prices will continue to rise which is why I bought my car now rather than wait.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Cris said:


> Quick google suggest that there were about 18k E30 M3s made. I guess that's approximately the same as the R34.


11577


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Another one that popped up this morning within the OPs price range at 45k, looks to be in good shape too as well as being lightly modded with Nismo parts.

Worth mentioning that the prices that has been seen in the UK lately has not seemed to catch on just yet everywhere, smaller Swedish market has kept the prices down a bit for now.

https://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Nissan_Skyline_R34_GTR_74191220.htm?ca=15


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Trouble is no pictures of engine bay or underneath. A long way to go to view something that might be a rusty bucket.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Trouble is no pictures of engine bay or underneath. A long way to go to view something that might be a rusty bucket.


Oh I definitely agree with you Toni and I would never encourage anyone to buy or long distance travel for something unseen/without proper documentation, but seeing that they have access to a lift I'm sure they are able to send any photos one might want before traveling all the way for a testdrive.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

So i'm stepping up my budget £50000-55000. i want a R34 V spec 2 bayside blue or a nice dark grey. under 45.000 miles and its got to be the dogs *****.. if anyone is thinking of selling give me a message. Thanks all.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

HAHAHA

The dreamer is strong in this one lol

A Bayside VS2 for 55k ??

Maybe once the fire brigade have put it out pmsl


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

NATH01978 said:


> So i'm stepping up my budget £50000-55000. i want a R34 V spec 2 bayside blue or a nice dark grey. under 45.000 miles and its got to be the dogs *****.. if anyone is thinking of selling give me a message. Thanks all.


You have more chance of winning the Lotto - when you haven’t bought a ticket.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.harlow-jap-autos.co.uk/HJA248.htmls 

So this sold in the last month for £60000, so my top budget of 55000 for a private sale is very much there about's. :double-finger:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

It says the price was £65k on the advert I think

Good luck with the search, fingers crossed you find something


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You will not get a good v spec 2 for that money.
You could possibly get a vspec with a few miles on, or a non-v. You are trying at exactly the wrong time of year, they***8217;ll be getting stronger prices now until October.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Why a vspec2 specifically?

Mine is a vspecII but no longer retains the vspec2 specific parts (all after market) and has covered circa 25k miles from new, huge spec list and incredibly clean underside.

I think £65k-70k for a big spec car or £60-65k for close to stock example generally speaking.

I shall be selling mine in the coming months; currently having the car painted after carbon z tune front end fitted and standard spoiler.

Before 









Mock fit prior to strip down and paint 









Tabz


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

interesting views everyone has on here lets hope he achieves his dream to own a R34 GTR whatever the budget we are all enthusiastic about these cars let the guy have a dream and achieve it good luck if it helps I paid over 65k for my R34v Gtr v spec 2 100% stock with 29k on the clock so good luck .


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just buy a 35.. Nicer place to be anyway.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep looking - and good luck. 


Would you consider a fresh import from Japan? 

I am constantly looking in japan for a new car (red Tommi Makinen or Subaru 22B if anyone has one!) and can pass on any suitable R34's I find to you - no problem. 

If you want any help - Let me have your mobile / e-mail address and I'll forward details as & when.

Use a good importer and all will be cool - eg. JM Imports or Torque GT.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

NATH01978 said:


> Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock | 2002 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-SPEC II
> 
> So this sold in the last month for £60000, so my top budget of 55000 for a private sale is very much there about's. :double-finger:


HJA make good judgement on the prices of their imports so an immaculate V Spec II will only be upwards of 65k (and rising).

I wouldnt say a private sale would make much of a difference as everyone knows how much they are going up by, they are an investment piece now tbh. 

Im quite sure someone with an immaculate V Spec II would not let theirs go for anything less than 60k in a private sale, why would you if prices are only going to carry on going up. Once R34s get close to become legal imports in the states prices will just kick again.

With 55k you can get a very nice example V Spec or non V Spec but in all honesty a good V Spec II will need a higher budget.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Very tempted to buy this.. any feedback appreciated on the car and about the spec. IMO its modded so much and not a vspec so i'm on the fence, do you guys or girls think its not the best car for investment, in the back of my mind i'm thinking standard is the way to go. but this is so nice. please help haha. Thanks

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...uilt-huge-spec-600hp-response-machine/8631787

PS How much will you be looking for yours TABS? very nice..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lovely car right money!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

NATH01978 said:


> Very tempted to buy this.. any feedback appreciated on the car and about the spec. IMO its modded so much and not a vspec so i'm on the fence, do you guys or girls think its not the best car for investment, in the back of my mind i'm thinking standard is the way to go. but this is so nice. please help haha. Thanks
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...uilt-huge-spec-600hp-response-machine/8631787
> 
> PS How much will you be looking for yours TABS? very nice..



What about this one,

MPII R34 - similar price and a super colour, mileage and condition.


Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock |MPII Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V-Spec


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

jps said:


> What about this one,
> 
> MPII R34 - similar price and a super colour, mileage and condition.
> 
> ...



Very nice, love that midnight purple. Outside of budget tho, i did start at £40000 so in in a few months it might be in budget haha. is it me or are we starting to get more skyline for the money?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Champagne lifestyle, Lemonade budget? Your looking in the wrong place....*



NATH01978 said:


> *is it me or are we starting to get more skyline for the money?*


The words _"Budget"_ and _"Skyline"_ are not usually used in the same sentence without heartbreak or bankruptcy also being mentioned too....

You want more from a Skyline? Look at the BNR32's and BCNR33's for this adrenaline fix NATH01978! :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

If your after a car that is more investment than enjoyment, then get the MP2 R34 or something like that IMO.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> If your after a car that is more investment than enjoyment, then get the MP2 R34 or something like that IMO.


Man speaks truth.

Personally I'd get the Bayside car (but Im biased lol) although I'd be surprised if you see 600bhp on anyone elses dyno lol

Might want to PM Jack - bigr20 - whos is trying to sell his very nice Black 34 well within your budget.

J.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice R34’s go for good money, as most have said 60k would probably get you a basic non vspec or vspec car. 

This was sold recently for full asking price and is off to Hong Kong, a very sought after car. Goes to show no matter what the mileage is as long as its a good clean car it will sell for good money and will only increase in value. It sold for a fiver under 6 figures










http://www.appreciating-classics.com/car/nissan-skyline-r34-gtr-v-spec-ii-r-tune/


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been keeping an eye on prices for the last few years.
They did shoot up, but have settled sightly.

Some dealers are charging more for exceptional cars, or because they don't want to lose out in the recent price settling, but this is a guide for clean cars.

R34 GT-R - 44-48k
V Spec - 50-55k
V Spec 2 - 58-62k


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

NATH01978 said:


> Very tempted to buy this.. any feedback appreciated on the car and about the spec. IMO its modded so much and not a vspec so i'm on the fence, do you guys or girls think its not the best car for investment, in the back of my mind i'm thinking standard is the way to go. but this is so nice. please help haha. Thanks
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...uilt-huge-spec-600hp-response-machine/8631787
> 
> PS How much will you be looking for yours TABS? very nice..


If you're only buying the car as an investment then a bog standard Vspec II (or any of the more rarer models) would be best. But you'll need to adjust your budget unless you personally travel to Japan and source your own car.
If you're looking to buy the car and drive it AND keep as an investment then any R34GTR would be suitable, but don't expect a massive return...plus if I remember right, TABS wanted something like £70k for one of his 34's :nervous: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

CT17 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on prices for the last few years.
> They did shoot up, but have settled sightly.
> 
> Some dealers are charging more for exceptional cars, or because they don't want to lose out in the recent price settling, but this is a guide for clean cars.
> ...


Few more quid if they're exceptionally tuned in some way or are a tuner car.

Loads have been imported which I think has contributed to the 'settling'. Always a few R34s for sale atm.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Few more quid if they're exceptionally tuned in some way or are a tuner car.
> 
> Loads have been imported which I think has contributed to the 'settling'. Always a few R34s for sale atm.


Indeed.
I didn't want to do a price list including tunes, colours etc... gets a bit much doesn't it!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

CT17 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I didn't want to do a price list including tunes, colours etc... gets a bit much doesn't it!




Prices listed are very reasonable for stock cars. A tuned example is a different ball game.

HJA have some nice cars and I seen a very nice looking white example on eBay at circa £57k, I’m sure a member on here owns it.

Ultimately any car is worth what you’re willing to pay for it, and can only be valued according to model, spec history, condition etc.

I’m not sure on value of my car either tbh but £65-75k is what I’ve been told, that said I’m always happy to do a deal if/when I 100% decide to sell.

Tabz


----------



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

NATH01978 said:


> Very tempted to buy this.. any feedback appreciated on the car and about the spec. IMO its modded so much and not a vspec so i'm on the fence, do you guys or girls think its not the best car for investment, in the back of my mind i'm thinking standard is the way to go. but this is so nice. please help haha. Thanks
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...uilt-huge-spec-600hp-response-machine/8631787
> 
> PS How much will you be looking for yours TABS? very nice..


saw they had this coming up for sale fantastic spec and build if I was in the market for one I would look at something like this but as said depends what you want from it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Indeed.
> I didn't want to do a price list including tunes, colours etc... gets a bit much doesn't it!


Yes, just more highlighting that they are kind of 'stock' price guides!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

NATH01978 said:


> Very tempted to buy this.. any feedback appreciated on the car and about the spec. IMO its modded so much and not a vspec so i'm on the fence, do you guys or girls think its not the best car for investment, in the back of my mind i'm thinking standard is the way to go. but this is so nice. please help haha. Thanks
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...uilt-huge-spec-600hp-response-machine/8631787
> 
> PS How much will you be looking for yours TABS? very nice..


Don’t look at a car as an investment unless it’s a museum piece. Otherwise on the road anything can happen and investment can turn to dust pretty fast.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

NATH01978 said:


> Very tempted to buy this.. any feedback appreciated on the car and about the spec. IMO its modded so much and not a vspec so i'm on the fence, do you guys or girls think its not the best car for investment, in the back of my mind i'm thinking standard is the way to go. but this is so nice. please help haha. Thanks
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...uilt-huge-spec-600hp-response-machine/8631787
> 
> PS How much will you be looking for yours TABS? very nice..


My maths is shit.

You have a budget of about £40,000 correct? That is £59,995.

Even by my maths you can’t afford that - plus Ozz will not drop the price on it either.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers all, thanks for the feedback :thumbsup: The most important aspect for me, on buying a R34, is to take it out and enjoy it! on that one sunny weekend we have in the Uk and then just open the garage and stare at it once a week haha, the next would be that it holds its price!. i'm honest in saying i really wouldn't be bothered if it goes up, just holds what i paid for it would be good enough for me. The old pump and dump, that's what i'm being a bit reserved.. but also i don't want to be priced out the market. its a hard position to be in being a buyer at the moment. Cheers


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Give it another 3 months and your never be able to buy one unless you save TONS a month or win the Lotto - if the up turn continues that is.


----------



## NATH01978 (Apr 12, 2010)

Trev said:


> Give it another 3 months and your never be able to buy one unless you save TONS a month or win the Lotto - if the up turn continues that is.


If the up turn continues!! there's the million dollar Q.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Trev said:


> My maths is shit.
> 
> You have a budget of about £40,000 correct? That is £59,995.
> 
> Even by my maths you can’t afford that - plus Ozz will not drop the price on it either.


Why would he when Americans are like a dog to a bone falling all over themselves to buy R34s. They simply storing them till they are legal.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Why would he when Americans are like a dog to a bone falling all over themselves to buy R34s. They simply storing them till they are legal.




Personally feel for all those that are relying on cashing in on the American market, it’s a false pretence. 
They have plenty of 34’s currently being stored over there now and they won’t all be rushing to buy every over priced European car; the odd few maybe, but supply will far outweigh demand in my opinion.

The ceiling price has been set in the last few last 6 months, I would be very surprised if they continue to rise beyond an already inflated rate.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Comes a point where you dont care about owning an R34. Back in the mid 2000s I wanted one but then I decided to buy a race car and even my R32 was on the drive collecting dust. I***8217;m glad I didn***8217;t buy one with all the attention they have owning one is a liability in London anyway. My R32 does me fine and is no slouch at all having set it up and updated to how I wanted it. Let others fight and worry over R34 prices


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TABZ said:


> Personally feel for all those that are relying on cashing in on the American market, it***8217;s a false pretence.
> They have plenty of 34***8217;s currently being stored over there now and they won***8217;t all be rushing to buy every over priced European car; the odd few maybe, but supply will far outweigh demand in my opinion.
> 
> The ceiling price has been set in the last few last 6 months, I would be very surprised if they continue to rise beyond an already inflated rate.


That is a very interesting point.
It's wasn't long ago that websites and magazines were saying "prices are shooting up, get one before it's too late!"

It went mad, and the prices definitely spiked about £20,000 over the 18 months. Which is why we have seen the prices on non-special cars settle back around £5000. Price went up too fast fueled my hype and people looking for investments.

But I personally do not think anyone can judge what is going to happen to the prices over the next 5-6 years as the American market comes online.

Yes, having seen R34s go up about 40% in a short time they might not move that much.
But equally we are talking about a country addicted to Fast and Furious movies with plenty of people that spend a fortune on cars and a population many multiples of our own.
If people over there already have 100 R34s stashed they will be sucked up and sold in a heartbeat.

I have a gut feeling we won't see much of a rise for a while, then they'll start to creep as time moves on.
What you need to remember is that they made 14,000 R34 GT-Rs. They are not actually that rare as a large percentage have survived in very good condition. How else after all the amazing ones we have can the importers keep finding amazing cars month after month...


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Why a vspec2 specifically?
> 
> Mine is a vspecII but no longer retains the vspec2 specific parts (all after market) and has covered circa 25k miles from new, huge spec list and incredibly clean underside.
> 
> ...


Hope that 34 didn't spend much time in that snow


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Hope that 34 didn't spend much time in that snow




Literally drove it out the garage for a picture opportunity ha.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Literally drove it out the garage for a picture opportunity ha.


Brave man lol.


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

CT17 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on prices for the last few years.
> They did shoot up, but have settled sightly.
> 
> Some dealers are charging more for exceptional cars, or because they don't want to lose out in the recent price settling, but this is a guide for clean cars.
> ...




Just my 2 cents.
I bought one decent clean one nearly stock in september last year (arrived in january this year) with around 34k£ incl. shipping (without vat). Has run only 39k miles (64k kms), one owner, nearly stock (wheels, exhaust, nismo sports resetting ~ 350hp), rustfree.

So it's possible to find one in your budget, but a VSII would be impossible. So search after a non-V or Vspec, then you can get your dream a bit closer


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

PR-34 said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> I bought one decent clean one nearly stock in september last year (arrived in january this year) with around 34k£ incl. shipping (without vat). Has run only 39k miles (64k kms), one owner, nearly stock (wheels, exhaust, nismo sports resetting ~ 350hp), rustfree.
> 
> So it's possible to find one in your budget, but a VSII would be impossible. So search after a non-V or Vspec, then you can get your dream a bit closer



Lol!!! You do realise he has more R34’s than 8 or 10 members alone?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Talk about not knowing who you’re quoting :chuckle:


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was only giving my experience and I saw it's possible to find good and not so expensive ones 

I know who's this and never criticized him. For me it doesn't matter how many GTRs they have. My comment was referring to his prices he worte


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Trev said:


> Talk about not knowing who you’re quoting :chuckle:




I can’t see what you’re getting at; he’s given an opinion based on his experience, as did ct17.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i have one for sale, pm me if interested, nice spec and lovely condition, bought fro HJA last year and only have done like 100 miles approx since.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Euroexports said:


> i have one for sale, pm me if interested, nice spec and lovely condition, bought fro HJA last year and only have done like 100 miles approx since.


To the OP, Euroexports R34 is in truly NICE condition, I doubt you will find better for the money

Az


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is that the white Phoenix Power one, looks lovely but very track orientated.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

https://youtu.be/wzn5Ehatij4


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Hiya, the car is perfect for the road actually, the suspension isn't too hard and isn't stripped out etc and actually feels smooth and refined as 34s go


----------

